# Bargains in Asda Yesterday



## Smashbox

Was in Asda in Enniskillen yesterday, so just wanted to share some items I got :

Cleaning Products : Flash Bathroom/Kitchen, Mr. Muscle Kitchen/Bathroom, Flash wipes, Flash floor cleaning liquid all £1 each. Toilet Duck was 88p per bottle. Asda own brand thick bleach was 2 for £1

Toiletries : Palmolive shower gel £1, Aussie Haircare were 2 for £5, Dove Cream Oil 400ml was £2.92, Imperial Leather Foamburst 2 for £3, Colgate Max 2 for £4

Misc : Bottles of coke/diet coke/fanta/sprite and all their zeros £1 each, any Mr. Kipling cakes £1, Kelloggs Crunchy Nut Cornflakes and Frosties £1, Bottles of various wines 3 for £10, Kelloggs Squares £1, Low low cheese slices £1, Fruit Shoots bottled drinks - for kids - 2 for £4, Capri Sun 10 pk 2 for £4, Large Kerrymaid butter £2.63, Snickers/Galaxy/Mars bars full size packs £1, I got a gorgeous pair of ladies ankle boots for £14.69 and a 24 pack of Bud bottles were £17.

They were also selling Nintendo Wii packs with Wii sports for £179. PS3, Wii and XBox games, as well as CDs and DVDs were also great. Books were on sale at £2 too.


----------



## Jock04

Interesting stuff.

I must admit that when I do accompany Mrs Jock to the shops, I don't always take that much notice of prices.

However, some of it must sink in! Going round Tesco on Friday, Mrs Jock grabs her usual 1ltr of Tropicana pure OJ. I noticed it was €3.29 & even more surprisingly blurted out "wasn't that £1 in Enniskillen last month?"

Which it was. Hard to justify the size of a lot of the differences.


----------



## Smashbox

The differences is madness Jock. I took note to take the reciept out of my pocket before I washed my jeans to report back on here!

There was loads more too, I'll update when I have more time I'm sure.


----------



## mosstown

and I take this for granted every day in the UK.


----------



## Smashbox

I did too when I lived in the UK. Its only since I moved home a few years ago that I was shocked at the differences!


----------



## sparkeee

we are and have for a very long time gotten screwed by the prices charged for everything in Ireland,the government harped on about fair prices and them looking into sorting it out,they dont care,there was a huge leap in prices when we changed to the euro this was to be looked into by government bodies,they never did.Now times are hard these businesses that screwed us for too long are bleating on about supporting the economy by buying Irish and not travelling north to shop,what goes around comes around.


----------



## Smashbox

Have to agree with you there Sparkee, you're gonna go where you can get the best value in these times.

On another note, I picked up an Argos book while I was up there, if anyone would like me to compare prices for them!


----------



## Celtwytch

Bad idea to start comparing prices in Argos - it'll just depress you!  (I've been shocked by the few items I've checked.)


----------



## tallpaul

You can compare Argos prices between  and 

The differences in prices is absolutely shocking and I now refuse to buy anything from them.


----------

